# insulation of Velux roof windows.



## fuinneoga (7 Dec 2008)

I think there are some draughts around my well-installed velux windows in my attic roof ( converted attic).
I want to insulate more. I think I will get velux blackout blinds ---which I believe insulate a bit.
Also I am thinking of buying a roll of special aluminium foil insulator (thin but rigid), and tacking some onto battens to create panels, which I would then attach to the wall  below the velux window---placing it onto cuphooks or something so that it would be easy to put up and take down---mainly for use at night and in very cold weather.

Has anyone tried to do something like this, and what have you used, and does it work effictively?


----------



## Franm (8 Dec 2008)

I'd be curious as to the amount of insulation around the Velux rather than the velux itself. I had some fakro triple glazed units installed recently and only by pure chance noticed that the installer neglected (forgot) to put in the 4 approx 1ft square pieces of insulation around the window. I've I hadn't spotted this at the time then I'd never have known and insulation wise it would be like having the window open!
Also an electric blackout blind for our Fakro cost almost as much as the window itself. Maybe it's cheaper for Velux.


----------



## woodbine (8 Dec 2008)

fuinneoga, as mentioned by Franm, i think there must be too little insulation around the window. we have six velux windows and i sleep right underneath one of them. I've never ever felt a draught near the window. (and i'm one of those cool people who feels every bit of cold!) 


i hope you get it sorted. Maybe you could make a feature out of whatever covering you might use?  you could maybe put the foil you mentioned onto the back of a nice piece of fabric?

good luck


----------



## fuinneoga (8 Dec 2008)

thanks for those remarks. Yes maybe installer was negligent.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (8 Dec 2008)

I have velux windows in my garage and had an issue with rain water coming through one. I sorted it externally with black aqua seal and internally filled the gap with expanding gap (foam) filler which I trimmed back to size/shape of area.


----------

